
Data-Oriented Design - indatawetrust
http://www.dataorienteddesign.com/dodmain/node1.html
======
hleichsenring
I guess a lot of (good) information on this site, but who can read these
wastelands of texts? This is huge.

~~~
steego
It's really not that much. The outline makes it look like a book, but the
truth is each of the 15 "chapters" range between a small and a medium sized
post. Most of the subsections are one or two small paragraphs.

~~~
sdoering
Non the less. The formatting makes it very hard to read. the information
architecture isn't in any way better and the order of navigation (next, up,
and so on) buttons is slightly strange.

For me the usability and readability suffered greatly and I really had a hard
time grasping the basic concepts from the introductory chapters.

So I am still lost even while thinking, that there might be something more
behind this concept.

~~~
Jtsummers
It looks like a converted-to-html info manual. I've never found the
next/previous parts quite intuitive (because they go down the hierarchy and
then back up), though up at least makes sense.

